# Recall command



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

My trainer told us to think of a word for our recall command. Come on and come here have been used too much already with Millie. The trainer told us to find a word that we haven't over used and that we could remember. 
Any suggestions? What do you use as a recall command word?

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sarahdee said:


> My trainer told us to think of a word for our recall command. Come on and come here have been used too much already with Millie. The trainer told us to find a word that we haven't over used and that we could remember.
> Any suggestions? What do you use as a recall command word?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sarah


I use two different recall words. I use "Kodi, Front" for a formal, obedience recall, and for a more relaxed recall, I use "Here". When I say "Kodi, Front", he is supposed to run straight to me and sit in "front" position. (which is his toes almost touching mine, straight in front and facing me) When I call "Kodi, Here!" Out in the woods, I expect him to return to me, but there is nothing formal about it, and I don't require a sit. It's just a cue for him to come back to me, close enough that I can reach out and grab his collar if needed, either as a check-in or because I need to leash him up for a road, an oncoming dog or bicycle, etc. (I'm sure your instructor will have you work on "collar grabs" too)

For someone who is just looking for Pet obedience, the second type of recall is really all you need!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

krandall said:


> I use two different recall words. I use "Kodi, Front" for a formal, obedience recall, and for a more relaxed recall, I use "Here". When I say "Kodi, Front", he is supposed to run straight to me and sit in "front" position. (which is his toes almost touching mine, straight in front and facing me) When I call "Kodi, Here!" Out in the woods, I expect him to return to me, but there is nothing formal about it, and I don't require a sit. It's just a cue for him to come back to me, close enough that I can reach out and grab his collar if needed, either as a check-in or because I need to leash him up for a road, an oncoming dog or bicycle, etc. (I'm sure your instructor will have you work on "collar grabs" too)
> 
> For someone who is just looking for Pet obedience, the second type of recall is really all you need!


Do you think I can still use "here!" if i've been saying, "come here Millie!" And "come on Millie!"? Haven't I over used those words then?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Sarahdee said:


> Do you think I can still use "here!" if i've been saying, "come here Millie!" And "come on Millie!"? Haven't I over used those words then?


Hmmm not sure about that, but I'm sure Karen will chime in. Tim's formal recall, and only recall, is "Tim!" He is referred to as Timmy at all other times. Mae's recall is squeezing a squeaky toy, she'll come running from anywhere! LOL I don't think I can use that in formal training though


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sarahdee said:


> Do you think I can still use "here!" if i've been saying, "come here Millie!" And "come on Millie!"? Haven't I over used those words then?


I think "Here" sounds significantly different than "Come here"&#8230; I think it would be fine. That said, ANYTHING that you will remember consistently will work fine. The dog doesn't care!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Hmmm not sure about that, but I'm sure Karen will chime in. Tim's formal recall, and only recall, is "Tim!" He is referred to as Timmy at all other times. Mae's recall is squeezing a squeaky toy, she'll come running from anywhere! LOL I don't think I can use that in formal training though


ound: yeah, Jen&#8230; They have this stupid rule about no squeaky toys in the ring! 

That said, in all seriousness, if the squeaky toy is that high value for her, you can easily pair the toy with the cue to teach her a recall. Say the word ONCE, then immediately squeak the toy. Then give her the toy to play with when she arrives. If you do it consistently, she will pretty soon start to anticipate that the word signals that she will be getting the toy, and come running!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I use "Stop!", yelled in a loud voice. It's the word I would most naturally use in an emergency situation, i.e. if he got away from me and was running towards traffic. When I yell "Stop!", he knows to turn and immediately come running back to me. Other times I just say "come here", which only works if he is not too lost in what he is sniffing. If he is, I will say "now" and go towards him and get him, in case he is not already coming.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

"Here" seems pretty natural to me. I want to teach my whole family once I figure this all out myself so it has to be something everyone can remember. Thanks Everyone!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sarahdee said:


> "Here" seems pretty natural to me. I want to teach my whole family once I figure this all out myself so it has to be something everyone can remember. Thanks Everyone!


Just be careful&#8230; I would't let them use the new word AT ALL, until she's pretty well trained with it, and they know EXACTLY how to use it. Otherwise, they can quickly and easily spoil that word too!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

krandall said:


> Just be careful&#8230; I would't let them use the new word AT ALL, until she's pretty well trained with it, and they know EXACTLY how to use it. Otherwise, they can quickly and easily spoil that word too!


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

It can be any word of course, as you said. Why not try a little Espanol? Aqui! Means here.


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Our trainer had us use the spanish word for here, AQUI, sounds like "a key".


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I still use "Come". Usually I address the dog by his name, that makes them stop on their tracks, then call "come". It has always worked.

Just this weekend, I was sitting on my front steps with Bumi at my side, all of a sudden, he took off running through the front yard (there was a dog being walked across the street). Before he reached the street I called his name (firm call), he stopped right on his tracks. Once I called, he came back. I could see it in his face that he wanted to cross the street and go, but he is pretty good with commands.
T
oby used to be less responsive, but still responsive enough that could be left off the leash. He would stop on his tracks but hesitate a few seconds before following my command to "come".


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> It can be any word of course, as you said. Why not try a little Espanol? Aqui! Means here.


or you can use "Ven" = come. I use that with Bumi while in a less formal setting, or when I wouldn't mind if he doesn't come (like inside the house or on the yard)


----------

